#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-09-16
<phillip> hi rath
<rath> hi phillip
<phillip> rath: zu Zeile 10788 in de.po: "Die -b/--binary Option hat seit Langem keinen Effekt und wird\n entfernt. Bitte nicht mehr verwenden." Da nutzt du die Kurzform im zweiten Satz. Machst du das sonst auch immer so? Weil ich würde es eigentlich schöner finden wenn man stattdessen "Bitte verwenden Sie diese nicht mehr." macht. Habe das in deinem Vorletzen Patch gesehen.
<phillip> wollte eigentlich auch was anderes fragen, aber das hat sich schon erledingt :)
<rath> ich finde deine variante auch besser ^^ patch?
<phillip> rath: gut, mache ich morgen, danke, bis denn.
<rath> ich danke, ciao
